# Boots + shorts= tacky?



## internetchick (Jan 30, 2011)

I like UGGs, but I think UGGs with shorts looks tacky.


----------



## katana (Jan 30, 2011)

IMHO, I  think Boots (Especially Uggs) with shorts looks extremely tacky, and you can only get away with it at under 12 yrs old.


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugg  Boots and shorts, are as bad as wearing a sweatshirt and short shorts. big no no


----------



## perlanga (Jan 30, 2011)

I have dressy black knee high boots that I wore with some dressy black shorts and a cute top!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 30, 2011)

As usual, it depends on the boots, the shorts and the person wearing them both.  In my 20's, black shorts, black tights and black Doc Martin boots was my standard club wear.  Uggs are generally ugly on everyone.  It doesn't compliment anything you wear.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it looks extremely tacky. Alba's look, while effortless, still isn't cute... But that's just me.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 31, 2011)

The black outfit doesnt look toooo bad...I mean I wont wear it..but from this picture it doesnt look tooo tacky...the other one..??  Meh.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 31, 2011)

The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders can pull off a shorts and boots look. And little kids perhaps. But otherwise, it's not a good look.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess I had a totally different look in my mind when I saw this because I saw this Korean Music festival thing on tv recently.  One of the groups had a shorts+boots outfits that I thought was cute, but maybe they're more stage looks than normal people looks?





This was another boots + shorts picture I found while trying to find the outfit of the girls above.





But it's a completely different "boot" look than the ugg's


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I do sometimes wear short flat boots with shorts. It's a bit tricky to pull off but it can work.  But I think most of the time it doesn't.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 2, 2011)

I pictured the same boots Annelle posted, i think these can work with shorts, any type of high boot i think could work, the rest not really.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I think boots and shorts are cute, but you have to do it the right way. Like classic doc martins + fitted shorts.


----------



## Miss.Kitty (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it looks tacky.

However, if they are boots like those pictured by Annelle, that's cute.

So is the ones in Divadoll's picture. The Jessica Alba outfit is terrible though.

It just depends, but Uggs definitely not.


----------

